# Introductions are so difficult



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Teach me to play the guitar and we can be best friends! 

Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## coachINFJ (May 12, 2010)

Sukami said:


> I end it with the chorus. It's kind of a disjointed song. The metaphors don't match, but I enjoy singing it. I wrote it back when I worked as a bartender. Not such a great job for me personally because I saw so many people who needed my help, and I wasn't really ready mentally to help anyone. I had to figure myself out first. My husband was working with me at the time, so we sort of weathered that storm together. I hope this isn't overkill. Thanks for asking about my music, Coach. The other songs I've written are a mix of reggae and rock. What do you coach?
> 
> Edited for spelling.


Thanks for sharing Sukami!

I am a professional coach, thanks for asking! I work with daring and caring individuals to explore the wisdom and the beauty of our inner life. For my clients it's a break from the pressures and demands of life to be heard by an intuitive coach who listens, understand, and challenges them (me!). It's a powerful way to explore who we are and make choices about our future.


----------



## Sukami (May 21, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Teach me to play the guitar and we can be best friends!
> 
> Welcome to the cafe.


Thanks, Lady K! I'd love to help you learn guitar. Just holler if you want some tips.


----------



## Sukami (May 21, 2010)

coachINFJ said:


> Thanks for sharing Sukami!
> 
> I am a professional coach, thanks for asking! I work with daring and caring individuals to explore the wisdom and the beauty of our inner life. For my clients it's a break from the pressures and demands of life to be heard by an intuitive coach who listens, understand, and challenges them (me!). It's a powerful way to explore who we are and make choices about our future.


It sounds fascinating. My father is a great coach - though he never got into it professionally. He taught me so much, and still does to this day. I admire the confidence you guys bring to a relationship. It's very reassuring and uplifting. Thanks for taking the time to read my song. Maybe one day I'll have the courage to record it and let you listen. :wink:


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

lfe would be easier with brain impressions. Welcome


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM! 

YAY!

:wink:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it.* :laughing:


----------

